# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [PostgreSQL] connexion  une base de donnes via php

## georex

salut, je suis en train de prparer mon projet fin d'etude, je vais faire une application de diffusion des donnes geostatiques, au niveau du stade ou je suis arriv j'ai des problmes avec la connexion et l'appel au donnes postgres via un code PHP, j'essai par la recherche et c'est toujours dans le vide 

quelqu'un peut m'envoyer un support ou un manuel bien dtaill car je suis encore dbutant et a sera un grand aide

----------


## Atomya Rise

Avant denvoyer des requtes, il convient tout dabord de se connecter au serveur :


```
mysql_connect("localhost","monlogin","monpassword");
```


puis de choisir la base de donnes avec laquelle nous allons travailler...


```
mysql_select_db("bdd");
```


Faire les requtes dsir... Puis, fermer la connexion :


```
mysql_close();
```



Donc.. 
Premire tape, cration d'une base de donne dans phpMyAdmin.
Deuxime tape, se connecter  la base de donne, tout en faisant les vrification, on tablie ses requtes puis on ferme la connexion.

Ce qui donnera :


```

```


Pour plus d'information, se rfrer au cours PHP : http://sylvie-vauthier.developpez.co...ro-bdd#LVI-2-b

----------


## vorace

il travail avec un postgres pas un mysql...
http://php.net/manual/fr/book.pgsql.php

----------


## Atomya Rise

oups, vraiment dsol, je me suis tromp de forum  ::?:   ::ave::

----------


## georex

> oups, vraiment dsol, je me suis tromp de forum


 ::ccool::  Merci bien  vous c'est trs pratique

----------


## Atomya Rise

::koi::

----------

